# USA locomotives in Conrail colors



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Besides the GP9, did any of the other USA locomotives, or even the Aristo diesels, come in the plain Conrail colors(NOT Conrail Quality)? I dont remember the GP9's in service, but do remember SD40-2's and GP38-2's but all I seem to come up with is the late "Conrail Quality" versions made recently. Did they offer the earlier paint schemes at one time? Thanks Mike


----------



## Doddy (Jan 23, 2008)

*USA Trains GG1* (aristo-craft conrail at DuckDuckGo)

*Aristo-Craft U25B* (Conrail - Blue)


----------



## john narvell (Jan 5, 2008)

I've only seen the GP38-2 and the SD70MAC in the Conrail Quality scheme. IIRC the GP7/9 was the only road diesel in the plain Conrail scheme from USAT. They did make the NW 2 in plain conrail


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

GG1 in Conrail-----BLASPHEME !!!!!!! although I remember seeing them I blue and black, painful to the eyes.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I ended up going with my 2nd choice of Santa Fe blue bonnet with a nice used GP38-2 with Phoenix "Big Sound" fitted in it. Nabbed it for $175 in the original box with very light use. Was quite a bit of G scale at the show this past Saturday, all at keen prices. Mike the Aspie


----------

